# Jig for dimensioning split wood



## BrindleDog (Dec 4, 2020)

I have split some four foot lengths of oak and would like to turn some of it into useable square boards. I've seen Izzy Swan has a table saw jig for squaring logs on a table saw but I'm not sure it would work for my wedge shaped billets. I've also seen a box that holds your workpiece and a plate with a router mounted to it that rides on the edge of your box to mill your piece flat. Does anyone have experience with either of these techniques?

I don't have a bandsaw so I would need to do this with a router, table saw, or hand tools.

Would you start with a face or an edge in this process?

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have done something similar on my bandsaw by just screwing the log to a piece of plywood with a couple of decking screws then using the edge of the plywood to ride the fence. You could do the same on your table saw assuming the blade will extend enough to cut through your wood. After getting one side flat, you can then screw that face to the ply wood and do it again to get a second face square to the first. Then you can toss the plywood and just cut the last two faces using the reference faces you created.

Hope that makes sense and helps…


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

You might try this:
https://pfollansbee.wordpress.com/2021/03/13/planing-wind-bow-out-of-riven-oak/


----------



## BrindleDog (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks for both of your replies.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've seen Japanese woodworking jigs for this sort of thing using hand planes. Of course you can use a drawknife and then a plane or jointer to square it up. Sounds hard and it is, imo as I've tried it with small pieces. A jointer might be a worthwhile investment at this point.

Look at pinch dogs, Lee Valley sells them and they'd allow you to hold your work in a jig by the ends and use a simple sort of jig to flatten the face. Then you can cut the other face with your table saw, but it's sort of a scary cut to make. That's what a planer is for, though you can of course use hand planes or maybe make your router jig up to do the other face too.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

A hewing hatchet perhaps.


----------

